# How many use Nukers & how



## norgeskog (Sep 13, 2004)

I got rid of my nuker about 6 months ago after seeing one of the cooking shows' guests (Think it was on Sara's Secrets) who was a vegetarian and nutritionist.  She, of course, said raw vegies were the best for getting the nutrients out of what you eat and you get 100% with raw.  If you steam them you lose ~ 5%, if you boil you lose ~50%, and if you nuke you lose ~97%.  That is when I stopped using it.  I did not use it for much anyway, never cooked meat or an entire meal in it (I do not buy frozen or pre-ckaged food) only potatoes, steamed vegies, boiling water and poping corn.  Now I eat raw vegetables only and in my salads, except of course you have to cook orange squash, green beans, rutabegas, parsnips and the  like.  When I do cook vegies I always roast them and they taste so much better than steaming.  AS to popcorn, i am now using the old shake the pot method.







  :roll:  GO DUCKS


----------



## Juliev (Sep 13, 2004)

I just made chili.. I cooked my ground beef in a covered casserole dish.. then drained... worked great.. then I added to the sauteed vegies.. continuing on to finish my chili


----------



## CookinBlondie (Sep 13, 2004)

Isn't a "Nuker" just a microwave? If so, my sister and I use it all the time! For TONS of stuff! if it's not a microwave, can you explain what it is?


----------



## luvs (Sep 13, 2004)

uh-uh. i definately do not like microwaves. they make me nervous, first of all, because they haven't even been around long enough for us to really know what microwaves can DO.  (i mean the actual waves, LOL, not some plastic-n-metal thing) and secondly, they just aren't as good at making a good pot of food. i'll take my all-clad and stove any day over that microwave!!! once in awhile a food will kind of require one, but that is the only time i use that thing.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 13, 2004)

CookinBlondie said:
			
		

> Isn't a "Nuker" just a microwave? If so, my sister and I use it all the time! For TONS of stuff! if it's not a microwave, can you explain what it is?



Sorry, yes, nuker is just a nick name because the microwaves supposedly nuke what ever is in it.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 13, 2004)

I use mine just about everyday! Especially for reheating stuff.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 13, 2004)

i never use microwave lol even to reheat stuff i find technology harmful


----------



## Alix (Sep 13, 2004)

At the moment I use mine for everything. My kitchen is under construction and I have no stove, oven, kitchen sink...well you get the idea. I have amazed myself with what I can do in a microwave, and as to the harmful stuff, well I only use corning ware or glass in the microwave to eliminate the dioxins. 

I too eat nearly all my veggies raw. Including a couple that are on most people's "must cook" list. If you haven't tried raw beans, turnips or zucchini may I suggest that you try them with a lovely dip? Yummy!


----------



## Juliev (Sep 13, 2004)

Let me rephrase what I said.. I cooked the meat in the microwave.. but not the whole thing of chili.. the vegies were done on the stove, then I added the meat and continued to finish cooking it on the stove.. 

Every single day they come out with something new that is supposed to be "bad" for you.  I don't concern myself with all the "rules."  I eat healthy and enjoy my life.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 13, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> At the moment I use mine for everything. My kitchen is under construction and I have no stove, oven, kitchen sink...well you get the idea. I have amazed myself with what I can do in a microwave, and as to the harmful stuff, well I only use corning ware or glass in the microwave to eliminate the dioxins.
> 
> I too eat nearly all my veggies raw. Including a couple that are on most people's "must cook" list. If you haven't tried raw beans, turnips or zucchini may I suggest that you try them with a lovely dip? Yummy!



I have eaten raw zucchini and turnips and did like them, but have forgotten about them. I must add them to my shopping list for my salads.  Beans, what kind the green string ones.  I must cook them.  However, I  like the sugar peas and other ones raw.






 :roll: GO DUCKS


----------



## Juliev (Sep 13, 2004)

I was going to add something else.. then my computer went all loopy.  In my opinion, I have seen so many people get so bogged down with all the latest "dos and don'ts" of what is good for you, etc... they miss the real fun and experience in cooking.  Look what they said about eggs for years... so bad for you... big cause of high cholesterol... now they say eggs are good for you... it's like night and day sometimes.  In some cases, if you walk out your front door and breathe air, you're going to get something.


----------



## Alix (Sep 13, 2004)

Mmmmmmmmmmm...green beans, and yellow wax beans from the garden are the best raw. I am not fond of raw broad beans or scarlet runner beans unless you can get them pretty young. I sort of feel that anything you can eat cooked you should try raw unless it is dangerous. (Poi for example, taro root I hear is poisonous unless cooked)


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 13, 2004)

Use mine every other day or so to reheat leftovers.  

I sometimes like to cook my meatloaf in the microwave oven.  

Other things I do is use it to soften butter, steam vegetables, cook corn on the cob, pop corn, zap Krispy Kremes, and torture people who think microwaves are unhealthy.  

I don't think I'd like a kitchen without a microwave oven.  It's just too handy to do without.  It also saves on electricity and tends to keep the kitchen cooler.


----------



## bege (Sep 13, 2004)

Did you do any research on that?  Or did you just take Sara's word for it.  I think I would want to see who and where that came from.  The way our grandmothers cooked them, I can understand.  In water until they were soft, soft, soft.  They always said the nutrients ended up in the water.    97% loss is hard to swallow, for the MW. 

If you did the research, please let me know where it came from so I can read it.  I love my veggies in the nuker.  Little water, butter and salt and pepper, and not over cooked.

I can understand why we shouldn't use plastic containers in the nuke.   Many plastics are made from petroleum products, aren't they?


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 13, 2004)

I use mine mainly to reheat leftovers and to make popcorn.  We've done the shake-the-pan method, and although I'm actually rather good at it, I pefer the taste of movie-butter-flavor popcorn.  Call me wierd, I guess.

BTW, if you really want to do popcorn right, on the stove, use a wok with a lid that fits.


----------



## luvs (Sep 13, 2004)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> BTW, if you really want to do popcorn right, on the stove, use a wok with a lid that fits.



 we used to make popcorn in one of the fireplaces at  my Grandma's and Grandpap's, in an old-fashioned shaker. we used to use multi-colored kernels and use Popeye popcorn salt on it. haven't had anything like it since. now that was good popcorn!


----------



## GB (Sep 13, 2004)

I use mine for certain things. The most use it gets is for reheating leftovers. I also find that is does a great job of melting butter and chocolate. I use it to heat, or boil water if it is just for a cup or two. Just this year I have started using it for popcorn too. I use Alton Browns brown paper bag method. It is the easiest, best way to have popcorn IMO.

I remember hearing that thing about microwave ovens killing 97% of their nutrients. It was on the news about a month or two ago. It was the last story on the 11:00 news. They did not get into any details or mention any study. I would love to find out if there really was one.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes, I love doing popcorn in the microwave, with the paper bag.  My best friend and I used to do it that way when we were kids.. then add a little butter, salt.. and now I love parmesan cheese on it.... close the bag and shake.. yummy!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Sep 13, 2004)

I did some research because things like this bug me.  Microwaves are part of the electromagnetic spectrum that's all around us all the time.  Microwave ovens were invented in 1945.  Not that it's important, but I feel better!  I use my microwave for reheating leftovers, heating water, making popcorn, that sort of thing.


I also did research on norgeskog's post about the raw veggies being more nutritious due to nutrient loss that occurs because of cooking.  I offer this excerpt as a springboard for discussion.

Don Matesz, MA, CH, CNC
Outline of a Produce-Dominated Diet and Why We Need to Cook Vegetables

What about cooking? Westerners commonly believe raw vegetables are more nutritious than cooked, but Chinese nutrition has long stated the opposite. Who's right? 
All of the nutrients in vegetables are locked inside cells composed of fibers. These cells are not opened by chewing, no matter how vigorous, and unlike apes and other herbivores, humans have no enzymes or special gut chambers (e.g., multiple stomachs, enlarged colons) with resident symbiotic protozoa or bacteria for digesting fibers. Consequently, we really can't access the nutrients in raw plant food. 
Cooking explodes plant cells, releasing their nutrients. Even though cooking may destroy some nutrients, studies have shown that we absorb more total nutrients from cooked vegetables. We absorb only 1 percent of carotene from raw carrots, but 5 percent to 19 percent from cooked carrots. The softer the texture, the better the absorption. (Similar considerations apply to meat.)


----------



## buckytom (Sep 13, 2004)

hey norgeskog,
the only problem i have with the raw food movement is that while you may ingest 100 % of the veggie's nutrients when eating raw, much of those nutrients are unuseable because they pass right thorugh your body. they are not digetsted. the additional fiber from eating raw food is healthy, but you are not getting more nutrients. the best way to reap the most health benefits from veggies is to slightly steam them, thus breaking down the cellular structures of the veggies, allowing for better digestion. i've never heard of nukers causing 97% of the nutritional value of food to be lost. nukers only agitate water and fat molecules, creating atomic friction or heat. now heat may cause some vitamins to lose some of their potency, especially a and e, but i doubt it's much more than steaming. there's an old expression in slovakia that a man could starve eating all of the raw potatoes he wanted. they need to be cooked to be useable to the body.
oh, and i nuke veggies and leftovers for myself and my birds everyday. I make bacon in the nuker, as well as defrost meats and soups or sauces. i nuke a cup of water to heat the baby's bottle in also. my little boy is getting almost a pavlovian response to the beep from the microwave. he know's a bottle is coming.


----------



## Alix (Sep 13, 2004)

OK...on the popcorn thing...doesn't anyone use a hot air popper anymore? I find it better tasting and way easier than the pot method. But then I am essentially lazy. Could someone explain the Alton Brown paper bag method please? I would appreciate that. Thanks.


----------



## Darkstream (Sep 14, 2004)

Is there any actual EVIDENCE for the contention that microwaves destroy 97% of vegetable nutrients?

If so, where is it?


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 14, 2004)

I know people who probably nuke 90% of what they eat and they sure look healthy to me and they sure as heck don't seem to be affected when they play tennis.


----------



## Otter (Sep 14, 2004)

I use the micro extensively every morning for my Taster's Choice instant coffee fix. Other than that, I occasionally use it for re-heating. I like my veggies raw or just slightly steamed over water on the stove.


----------



## GB (Sep 14, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> Could someone explain the Alton Brown paper bag method please? I would appreciate that. Thanks.



Take a brown paper lunch bag and pour in enough popcorn kernels to cover the bottom of the bag in a single layer. Fold the top of the bag closed and use two (not one and not three, but two) staples to secure the bag. Before you close it you can put a little oil in if you want and any other flavorings that you may want. You can also add the flavorings after it is popped, but I usually do it before. Some of my favorite things to add are Tabasco sauce or chili powder, or just salt. I don't usually even bother using any oil. I find it completely unnecessary. Put the bag in the microwave and turn it on full power. I usually set mine for 4 minutes, but it is usually done after about 2 and a half to three minutes. Let it pop until you hear the popping slow down. Once it is just a pop or two every second or so then you are done. If you smell it starting to burn then shut it off right away and it will still probably be salvageable.


----------



## Alix (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh GB, I think you are my new best friend. I am a complete popcorn addict, and since the kitchen has been under construction everytime we try to use the hot air popper I trip the circuits because we have so many appliances working in the small area left to me. I am having popcorn for my breakfast! WOOHOO! And yes I mean breakfast at 2:40pm...I did a night shift last night and just hauled my sorry butt out of bed.


----------



## GB (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh I am so happy that you will get some use out of this Alex!!! It is such an easy way to make a yummy snack


----------



## Alix (Sep 14, 2004)

Can you hear the happy sound of popping GB....or are the sounds of my drooling and my moans of ecstatic anticipation drowning it out? Pop...Pop...Mmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 14, 2004)

*MW aka Nuker*



			
				bege said:
			
		

> Did you do any research on that?  Or did you just take Sara's word for it.  I think I would want to see who and where that came from.  The way our grandmothers cooked them, I can understand.  In water until they were soft, soft, soft.  They always said the nutrients ended up in the water.    97% loss is hard to swallow, for the MW.
> 
> If you did the research, please let me know where it came from so I can read it.  I love my veggies in the nuker.  Little water, butter and salt and pepper, and not over cooked.
> 
> I can understand why we shouldn't use plastic containers in the nuke.   Many plastics are made from petroleum products, aren't they?



It was a guest on Sara's show who is a professional nutritionist and has out a couple of cook books but I do not remember her name.  So it was not Sara, it was her guest, although I do not think Sara owns a MW.  They have always been somewhat controversial and I have heard that when the get a few years old they should be checks for leaks, which can be dangerous to humans, according to the book that came with the one I used to have.  This is a personal thing.  I did have one and did not use it often (I do not eat leftovers and I do not like meat when cooked in them so I rarely used mine) so it was not a loss to me.  My best girlfriend uses hers 80% of the time to cook and so does my daughter who would not eat if she had to use a pot on the stove top.  I normally use my grill, cast iron skillet and my toaster oven.  If I see the show again I will make a note of the guests name and her cookbook.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 14, 2004)

purrfectlydevine said:
			
		

> I did some research because things like this bug me.  Microwaves are part of the electromagnetic spectrum that's all around us all the time.  Microwave ovens were invented in 1945.  Not that it's important, but I feel better!  I use my microwave for reheating leftovers, heating water, making popcorn, that sort of thing.
> 
> I also did research on norgeskog's post about the raw veggies being more nutritious due to nutrient loss that occurs because of cooking.  I offer this excerpt as a springboard for discussion.
> 
> ...



Perfectlydevine you post a very valid point of view, thanks for informing us.  However, I know when I did boil broccli the water was green and it was dumped.  I do not know the cause of the green water except that a green vegie was cooked in it.   But I do like the taste of most of them raw rather than cooked.  With the way things go, we will probably find out that toaster ovens are bad, or cast iron skillets.   It also sounds logical that cooked vegies would be easier on the stomach to digest.  Anyone out there an expert???


----------



## GB (Sep 14, 2004)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> ... I know when I did boil broccli the water was green and it was dumped.


 I used to make my mom save the water the veggies were cooked in then I would drink it. Was I the only one who did this as a kid or am I just weird


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 15, 2004)

I have sent an e-mail to Sara at her web site inquiring who the lady was, the date of the show and the name of her cookbook.  When I get a response I will post it here.  It would be nice to have this settled.  I may be kicking my self in the back side cause I got rid of the nuker.







   :roll:   GO DUCKS


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 15, 2004)

I use it to deforst and to reheat..... thats about it.


----------



## choclatechef (Sep 16, 2004)

GB said:
			
		

> I use mine for certain things. The most use it gets is for reheating leftovers. I also find that is does a great job of melting butter and chocolate. I use it to heat, or boil water if it is just for a cup or two. Just this year I have started using it for popcorn too. I use Alton Browns brown paper bag method. It is the easiest, best way to have popcorn IMO.
> 
> I remember hearing that thing about microwave ovens killing 97% of their nutrients. It was on the news about a month or two ago. It was the last story on the 11:00 news. They did not get into any details or mention any study. I would love to find out if there really was one.




Right now I don't care what their study says.  I use my microwave for the things listed above.  

I bet in a few years, they will be saying that microwaving is healthier than any other cooking method!


----------



## Claire (Sep 16, 2004)

Gee, no one ever seems to have a source for their facts.  Anyone know anything about what nutrition is lost with which heat source?  With attribution? 

WE all say nuke to refer to microwave ovens, but there's no nuclear energy involved and we all know that, don't we?

A microwave oven is a great convenience, and most kitchens wouldn't do without one, even some commercial ones that claim they do.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 16, 2004)

I could not live without my Microwave. However I usually use it to thaw meats out and heat leftovers. I have cooked sausage and hamburgers in it. My Dad actually cooked a turkey in his and it came out pretty good.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 16, 2004)

I guess I opened a can of worms.  So, I went to Google and entered Microwave Oven Dangers and got quite a response and scanned over the first 4 or 5.  Then to be fair, I went back to Google and entered Microwave Hazards and Microwave Myths (sesparately) and scanned some of them.  Another informative response.  I guess we all will do what we will do.  I do not plan to replace the microwave I tossed six months ago.

If anyone does this and reads both sides, did the articles change your opinion regarding microwave cooking?







   :roll:   GO DUCKS


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 30, 2004)

When I first started this about a nuker, I quoted a chef who was on Sara's Secrets who compared the nutrients gained from eating vegetables raw, steamed, boiled and nuked.  Some questioned the validity of the statement.  I finally found who it was.  The guest was Anna Thomas and her cookbook is The New Vegatarian Epicure.  The show aired on August 19 and 26 and was named More Meatless Menus.  It featured stuffed artichokes, polents with leeks and gorgonzola, and pink grapefruit sorbet.  There was no record there of the conversations, just the menu and recipes.  The book is avilable at Borders and amazon.com.  I will look at the book when I am next in Borders.  I am just following up as I said I would.  






   :roll:   GO DUCKS = GET ARIZONA STATE  :twisted:


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 4, 2008)

hubby likes to reheat his coffee in it.


----------



## tdejarnette (Feb 4, 2008)

My degree is in Agriculture, and I was surprised by this thread.  Just a quick post with a couple of links.

National Center for Home Food Preservation | NCHFP Publications
Ask the Expert: Nutrition: Yale-New Haven Hospital Health Forums
Slow Cooking and Microwaving Vegetables: VegetableExpert

One thought to leave you with, consider the source and how they profit from the information given.


----------



## JaneUK (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow.... this thread was apparently resurrected from FOUR YEARS ago (2004?)! Amazing how our attitudes may change... but for what it's worth, I've always heard that microwaving does preserve the nutrients as it is essentially steaming them. We ONLY mw ours. 

I'm a little surprised, but pleasantly so, about the slow-cooker. I would have assumed that due to the length of cooking time, this method would have depleted a lot of the nutrients. Glad to hear that assumption was wrong.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Mar 6, 2008)

interesting old thread. Personally I never use the microwave to cook (sort of takes the fun out of it) but I do use it to defrost and to reheat (lunch at work)

So far as the dangers.... I know people who are convinced they are terrible and people who use them constantly without fear.. my own feeling is moderation on everything... Bacon is dangerous too but I certainly wont swear off it!


----------



## babetoo (Mar 6, 2008)

Psiguyy said:


> Use mine every other day or so to reheat leftovers.
> 
> I sometimes like to cook my meatloaf in the microwave oven.
> 
> ...


 

these are the same things i use it for. all around a very handy gadget.

babe


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 6, 2008)

babetoo said:


> these are the same things i use it for. all around a very handy gadget.
> 
> babe



Same here !  Wouldn't want to be without it, great little helper.


----------



## archiduc (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Norgeskog,
And the research regarding nutrient loss when cooking by microwave cooker is available where?
And it says what in terms of nutrient loss?

I suspect the numbers have got lost and, regarding a 97% loss for vegetables cooked in a microwave cooker,  exaggerated.

Can anyone direct us to some cogent, reliable science on this matter?

Regards,
Archiduc.


----------



## Constance (Mar 6, 2008)

Alix said:


> At the moment I use mine for everything. My kitchen is under construction and I have no stove, oven, kitchen sink...well you get the idea. I have amazed myself with what I can do in a microwave, and as to the harmful stuff, well I only use corning ware or glass in the microwave to eliminate the dioxins.



When we were building the house, we lived her for six months without a stove. That's when I really learned how to use the nuke. 
I use it to brown ground beef or sausage for casseroles..cook bacon..."saute" onions, celery, peppers, etc in butter or other fat...steam vegetables...cook casseroles...make spaghetti sauce...etcetera, etcetera ad infinitum. You can even make a great meatloaf in the microwave.

We used the Weber grill, electric skillet or crock pot to cook our meats, though.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 6, 2008)

Before mine broke I used it a couple of times a day. It has its uses and place, and the broken one will eventually be replaced with a new one!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 6, 2008)

archiduc said:


> ... And the research regarding nutrient loss when cooking by microwave cooker is available where? ....


 
Archiduc - we debunked this _faux pas_ a long time ago! Basically - the the statement was backwards - microwaved vegetables _retain_ about 97% of their nutrients - not lose them. 

I use my "high power wave-guide directed scattered distribution sealed enclosure contained high radio frequency electromagnetic carrier wave generator" to steam vegetables, defrost or heat up stuff, melt chocolate or cheese (that would normally take a double-boiler) and to "bake" potatoes in 7-minutes. And the number one use ... to heat up a cup of yesterday's left over coffer for an "eye opener" while the new day's brew is making.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 6, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> And the number one use ... to heat up a cup of yesterday's left over coffer for an "eye opener" while the new day's brew is making.


That's my number one use, too, Michael.


----------



## Essiebunny (Mar 6, 2008)

When I steam veggies, it's in the mw. I use it to melt butter and chocolate. Today, I made a meat loaf in  it, because my oven was busy slow baking beans.


----------



## sattie (Mar 6, 2008)

Popcorn, melting butter and reheating left overs.  Those are the main reasons I use it.  On occasion, I use it to finish and under cooked cut of meat due to my mis judgement.  Other than that, I never really use it to "cook" anything.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL - how could I have forgotten? Hot dogs, super chili dogs, Frito chili pie ... the first thing I ever had cooked in a microwave was a hot dog - back in 1953 in a Radar Range that was about the size of a full sized refrigerator.


----------



## archiduc (Mar 6, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Archiduc - we debunked this _faux pas_ a long time ago! Basically - the the statement was backwards - microwaved vegetables _retain_ about 97% of their nutrients - not lose them.
> 
> I use my "high power wave-guide directed scattered distribution sealed enclosure contained high radio frequency electromagnetic carrier wave generator" to steam vegetables, defrost or heat up stuff, melt chocolate or cheese (that would normally take a double-boiler) and to "bake" potatoes in 7-minutes. And the number one use ... to heat up a cup of yesterday's left over coffer for an "eye opener" while the new day's brew is making.


 
Did you even bother to read my reply - I THINK NOT, Michael.

If you did you would have seen that my response was POSED as a question (see the punctuation) and FRAMED as a question (see the wording).

In my response to the origingal poster, I posed the question as to where the original research that says 95% plus of original nutrients are destroyed by microwave cooking might be found (?). WHERE IS THE RESEARCH - THE EVIDENCE??????????????????????????????????

READ MY POSTING - SEE THE QUESTION MARK!!! Take off those glasses!!!!!!!!!!!! Where is the research - frankly I doubt if you will find any research, by anyone, in any country which says that nutrient loss by microwave cooking is anything like that claimed by the original poster. And this (questioning) point was axiomatic/self-evident throught the words, text, use of language and construction of sentences in my posting text - clarly you had glasse on at this point!

Through my sentence structure and my use of the interogative tone, i.e.  use of words and a question mark positioned/placed at the end of the sentence, one cannot (therefore) infer anything other than my questioning of the  original text.

My question remains - where is the evidence regarding the loss of nutrients when cooking with a microwave cooker (it`s a cooker - not an oven) compared with other methods of cooking vegetables? 


Michael - you are a moderator on this board and I am a poster. I have to say never have I felt myself so betrayed.

A.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 6, 2008)

I only use it if I am in a rush. I find a mircowave kills most flavors, or changes the meal all together. It makes most things rubber like.

I like to re-heat on a stove or oven. In fact, I re-heat my pasta's on the stove. I use Olive Oil and butter, along with some fresh basil. If you have never tried this, next do try it.


----------



## sattie (Mar 6, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> I only use it if I am in a rush. I find a mircowave kills most flavors, or changes the meal all together. It makes most things rubber like.
> 
> I like to re-heat on a stove or oven. In fact, I re-heat my pasta's on the stove. I use Olive Oil and butter, along with some fresh basil. If you have never tried this, next do try it.


 
More like refreshing the meal as to reaheating it?  I am with you on that one.  I would rather reheat my meals on the stove or in the oven.  I think DH tends to use the nuker more to reheat stuff than I would.


----------



## Inferno (Mar 6, 2008)

If I'm in a hurry, I use a microwave, otherwise it's the stove. If I microwave vegetables, yes it may lose some of the nutrients but to compensate, I just take a few vitamin pills. Usually I use them for (re-)heating up a meal, popcorn or if I'm in a rush. If I'm cooking something and it requires carrots or something else, sometimes, after cutting them up, I'll take a pyrex dish and put some water in it then toss the carrots or whatever it is into it. After they're a bit cooked (not to a point where they're mushy), I toss them in, liquid and all into the pan. Gives added flavour of the ingredients, especially ones you want to emphasize.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 7, 2008)

Actually, Archiduc - yes I did read your interogatives with question marks and other punctuation and stuff ... you obviously didn't read _*all*_ of this thread if you think I agreed with the original poster (who has not been on in over a year) and this thread was started back in 2004!!! Maybe my mistake was that I did not limit my reply to you?

Look at this (will answer your interogative of the scientific basis for the initial assertions made in this thread):



			
				norgeskog said:
			
		

> When I first started this about a nuker, I quoted a chef who was on Sara's Secrets who compared the nutrients gained from eating vegetables raw, steamed, boiled and nuked. Some questioned the validity of the statement. I finally found who it was. The guest was Anna Thomas and her cookbook is _The New Vegatarian Epicure_. ...


 


			
				archiduc said:
			
		

> My question remains - where is the evidence regarding the loss of nutrients when cooking with a microwave cooker (it`s a cooker - not an oven) compared with other methods of cooking vegetables?


 
Yes, indeed! I would LOVE to see some _*proof*_ to the contrary when all of the evidence is in the other direction (that microwaving _retains_ the most nutriendents). 



			
				archiduc said:
			
		

> Michael - you are a moderator on this board and I am a poster. I have to say never have I felt myself so betrayed.


 
I think you didn't read what I said, or the rest of the thread that I was responding to.


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 7, 2008)

the removal of the nutrients is bull!  
As a matter of fact, microwaving actually preserves much of the nutrients better than conventional cooking. 
Microwave Mania - Yale-New Haven Hospital

Another bit from another source about using microwaves..

"John McDougall, M.D., practices nutritional medicine. He’s been on the "alternative" healthcare scene for more than twenty years and is one of the leading crusaders in bringing attention to the effects of nutrition on disease. He’s authored several national bestselling lifestyle books as well as vegetarian cookbooks, which he writes with his wife, Mary. They forgo animal products (including dairy) in favor of vegetables, whole grains, and beans. _And,_ they are avid users of the microwave oven, encouraging its use to streamline the often cumbersome process of preparing a whole-foods diet. Dr. McDougall’s zeal for microwaving is based on examining the research. He says he’s found that microwaving "doesn’t do anything worse to the food than conventional cooking." He confidently adds, "I like to make sure all of the things I fight are worth fighting against. And as far as I’m concerned microwaves is not where the enemy is at.""


----------



## buckytom (Mar 7, 2008)

geez, i think we had this question answered by the second page of posts.

glad to hear that we were correct. thanks to tdejarnette for the links.

another fun one was about nukers causing diseases like cancer. they might make your eyes boil and pop if you mess with the door, but that's about it.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 7, 2008)

Didn't you know they can make you sterile if you stand too close while they are running!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 7, 2008)

lol, stop it andy. 

just what are you using to jam open the door?


----------



## Witchlord (Mar 7, 2008)

Juliev said:


> Every single day they come out with something new that is supposed to be "bad" for you.  I don't concern myself with all the "rules."  I eat healthy and enjoy my life.



agreed.  You dont need to get 100% out of every vegetable you eat, so long as you keep processed crap out of your diet.  Im a vegetarian and a chef, and know the joy's and benefits of being healthy.  I watch my fat and Sat Fat intake and do my best to make sure i get enough vitamins, but you cant do that all the time.  With that being said, what else am i going to reheat my pizza with when i have to be to work in 20 minutes?


----------



## Caine (Mar 7, 2008)

luvs said:


> uh-uh. i definately do not like microwaves. they make me nervous, first of all, because they haven't even been around long enough for us to really know what microwaves can DO.


How long do you think microwave ovens have been around? I used one for the first time in 1968, in the lunch room of Liberty Bank in Buffalo. I believe that was before you were born, nes't pas?


----------



## Caine (Mar 7, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Didn't you know they can make you sterile if you stand too close while they are running!


Can I get that in wrting, to show to my girl friend?


----------



## JGDean (Mar 8, 2008)

*Bucky, what kind of birds do you have?*

oh, and i nuke veggies and leftovers for myself and my birds everyday.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 8, 2008)

heya jgdean, (jimmy g. dean?). 

my boids, a 20 y.o. african grey and a 15 y.o. moluccan cockatoo, and i had cherry tomatoes, raw sweet corn on the cob (which bothers me 'cause where the heck can you get really sweet corn this time of year? i dunno )
and nuked sweet potatoes for breakfast today.

ok, i didn't have the nuked spuds. didn't want to sear the top of my neck hole at 7am.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2008)

To whomever resurrected this thread (and no, I'm not going to go look) - just go straight to the woodshed!


----------



## Mama (Mar 11, 2008)

AMEN to that!


----------

